# Router lifts and Hitachi M-12



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I have an Hitachi M12 router and I would like to use it in a router lift seems to me most of these lifts are designed for the barrel type routers..Anyone out there have this router(Hitachi M-12) mounted in a lift? I have been looking at lifts for a long time and can't seem to pull the trigger on any one model. My concerns are…Will my router(M-12)fit well in any of these lifts. Second what is the best lift out there. Three do lifts work in general. Four, should I pull out the M-12 and use it without the table and purchase barrel type router ie.Poter Cable. Five what is the best router /lift combination. I know this question is long winded but when you spend $200/300 bucks on an attachment you better get it right. Thanks for any help Chipy.


----------



## RouterManiac (Jun 1, 2009)

There are no lifts predrilled for the hitachi, I am familiar with all of them. If it were me, I would buy another router motor, not the whole thing and use that for the lift. I would keep the hitachi for the designated plunge or fixed router in the shop. Most routers lifts are premade to fit Bosch Porter Cable and DeWalt. Hope that helps


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Just checking, but do you really have an M12, an M12V, an M12VC, an M12VE an M12V2, an M12SA2 or some other variation? The M12VC does have some lifts compatible with it.

For example the Jessem Route R Lift FX does:

http://www.jessem.com/ROUT-R-LIFT_FX.html


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

here you go I have tha same router but can't afford this lift yet.
http://www.woodpeck.com/plungelift.html
http://www.woodpeck.com/unilift.html


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

check this out too I might do this one it's much cheaper but I'll get an aluminum plate from rockler,woodpecke,or incra.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Ultra-cheap-router-lift/


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

you can also get this pc of [email protected] it's pretty cheap.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/routraiz.htm


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Scott,
You might want to consider the Router Raizer whch fits your Hitatchi.
http://www.routertechnologies.com/index-old1.htm
I put this on my 3hp PC and have been very happy with it, between the table top rod, and the knob below the table I have not run into any real negative issues. I have not used any of the fancier and expensive lifts so I might be off the mark, but it wouldn't be the first time. I had some concerns drilling the unit and making the modifications but the instructions were excellent. I had one problem and sent an email asking for help and the owner of the company called me and helped me out! Great service and for under $100 it's worked well for me


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Big mike your links confirmed what I had been thinking I might to do to my Hitachi M12 all along. You mentioned you also have an M-12 but the video shows a [email protected] central machinery router. The base on the Hitachi M-12 is different than the base shown in the video. I would have made this modification a long time ago but was concerned about drilling the hole. Drilling the hole straight through the base my ruin the base and pricy aluminum plate.


----------

